# 3g and 12g low tech beginner tanks



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

This is my fluval edge (home to gold barbs, ember tetras, amano shrimp, otos, bamboo shrimp and a dwarf lobster):









This is my fluval spec before today's remodel (home to Poochie, my betta):









This is the same fluval spec after today's remodel (still blurry from ADA dust):









I know these pictures are crooked (edited to add: and sideways?) I'm a terrible photographer.
And yes, I too liked the spec better before I tinkered with it.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I really like your spec! It looks great both before and after the changes you made. There's a lot of potential for the tank to look killer. I say just stick to anubias. An all anubias tank actually looks really really nice!

Don't worry the plants will grow in but I see now why you had some growing problems before, the spec doesn't generate a lot of light.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, Reckon! Means a lot coming from you as I happen to know your tanks are spectacular. I'm just starting out! 
Anubias only actually sounds like a great idea - especially since they are the only plant I've been very successful with to date. 
Right now in the spec I'm trying two new kinds, one Echinodorus rose and one limnophila sessiliflora (mostly behind the rock), we'll see how those go. 

Thanks again for looking!


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

PS I'm actually thinking of getting another spec... Maybe the 5gal... Or a chi... I really want CPDs and my Edge is full and my spec has a betta so neither works... This is so darn addictive!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I must agree, your fluval spec for the betta is just well done!


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks eternity302!


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Those are so nice I'm almost tempted to re-do our Betta tanks...but then I remember I'm too lazy so they'll have to make do as they are 

Those are really nice!


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Rogo! To be fair I'd been meaning to fix the betta tank for a while and only got around to it because I had to work all weekend so I forced myself to take a half-day off today and I mysteriously ended up at my LFS... Buying plants... haha


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Your tanks are looking great! The anubias in the spec looks incredibly healthy


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks battmanh! I love the anubias. The fact that they look healthy is pure luck, though.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Two of my prized Edge inhabitants:

Mittsy the bamboo shrimp:









Buddy McLobsterson the dwarf lobster:


----------

